# Grants for Uber Drivers



## Kool Rider (Jun 22, 2017)

I've worked as an independent contractor for Uber for about 5 years. I have a good rating. I suggest Uber create a grant program to help drivers repair their vehicles. Drivers endure wear and tear on vehicles every day.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kool Rider said:


> I suggest Uber create a grant program to help drivers repair their vehicles.


Your proposal will be reviewed promptly by an Uber support specialist!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Rohit will get right on that, no worries.


----------



## reliablerider (Oct 1, 2021)

Your suggestion is quite reasonable. Uber should take this steps to support their drivers.


----------



## Kool Rider (Jun 22, 2017)

reliablerider said:


> Your suggestion is quite reasonable. Uber should take this steps to support their drivers.


Yes. If you think about it Uber making millions plus using our vehicles to transport. It just make sense Uber provide financial assistance to keep us on the road. They should provide auto insurance too. Insurance companies can figure out if you doing rideshare. The places you get an oil change register your mileage. Insurance companies take this information and charge higher premiums.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

i suggest you find another job


----------

